# Gsp pups



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

Three eight week old male pups available. The Sire Tuck is an AKC Field Champion. The Dam Ruby is also an AKC Field Champion. These pups look great and have it all. Pedigree information can be found at thepointkennels.com. Conn 801 599 4788 or Larry 801 430 7633. $800


----------

